

Why All of You Suck - joshfester
https://medium.com/@joshfester/10-reasons-why-all-of-you-suck-cd3aeb88e7d4

======
joshfester
It does not matter what I do. Of course I'm jealous. Who doesn't want $13
million? That's not the point. The point is that humans are collectively
donating massive amounts of money to frivolous causes. I'm just trying to
bring light to the fact that we could all be doing more to help people that
truly need it (not me--I have a house, internet, food, etc).

------
krapp
Eh?

You do a really good job advertising the cooler, but after reading this short
little rant I still have no idea what it is you _do_ and why I should feel bad
for not having thrown money at it.

Maybe you suck at basic economics. Maybe you should start selling coolers.

------
mattkrea
For someone who doesn't seem to have a startup in any of those categories this
just comes off as pretty ignorant / jealous in that people genuinely wanted a
cooler more than any of your 5+ startups.

~~~
joshfester
You are missing the point. See my comment above.

